# Japanese DOS Conversion



## mchristisen (Sep 20, 2004)

Hi, we have a machine that runs on Japanese DOS (J-DOS) 3.30 or somewhere around there. Does anybody know how I can convert J-DOS files to regular ole DOS? Or not even convert, just be able to read them? I have searched the net and have come up with no leads. Floppy disks with j-dos files show up as unformatted disks when loaded into a windows machine. Thanks for your time.


----------



## mchristisen (Sep 20, 2004)

Nevermind. I was not properly formatting the disks before saving the files. I can access them fine from a windows machine.


----------



## sseng (Nov 8, 2007)

mchristisen said:


> Hi, we have a machine that runs on Japanese DOS (J-DOS) 3.30 or somewhere around there. Does anybody know how I can convert J-DOS files to regular ole DOS? Or not even convert, just be able to read them? I have searched the net and have come up with no leads. Floppy disks with j-dos files show up as unformatted disks when loaded into a windows machine. Thanks for your time.[/QUO
> Hi
> I thought you might know some stuff about Japanese Dos that you might can help. Does your machine work?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

well, this isn't a mac, so i'm moving this.


----------

